# Stocking ideas for a 75 gallon



## peppersmom (Aug 26, 2019)

I am working on setting up a 75 gallon tank but I am having a hard time deciding what kind of fish I want to include in the tank.

The only fish I know I would like included in the set up is angel fish. (My SO's only request was angel fish so I am sort of obligated to make it happen lol)

I've never kept angel fish but with my online research it looks like the best bet for tank mates would be platies and larger sized tetras. I've also read ram cichlids make ideal tank mates for angels as well.

If any one has suggestions on tank mates for angels that has worked for them I would love to hear the suggestions.

As always thanks to any one who provides some input. FYI, this tank will be heavily planted if it makes any difference.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

I have always had trouble with angle fish. The only time I didn't have trouble with them is when I kept a 29 Gal and had 3 males in the tank. There was no fighting or posturing because they were all males. I tried the same with all females but found there was a lot of aggression between them.

When I had my 75 Gallon up (this tank was an 8 year established tank that was shattered by a 4 year old and a wooden block.) I had chosen to keep African Cichlids. This was a wise choice for me because even though there was aggression (but only at breeding temps. and spawning ) The 75 gallon was quite the right size and was able to overstock a bit and still have the movement and color I desired. I had 2 MarineLand 350 canister filters and a HOB Tetra 70 to keep the water Chrystal clear and all water parameters in order. The PH level of 8.1 was kept constant by Aragonite substrate and Rocks that would raise the PH in the tank to what was needed. 

With a 75 gallon you have many many choices of what to do as a community tank Do your homework on the fish you want to keep and make sure they get along and what aggression level you will accept in the community, Before you stock any thing.


----------



## peppersmom (Aug 26, 2019)

Old Dog 59 said:


> I have always had trouble with angle fish. The only time I didn't have trouble with them is when I kept a 29 Gal and had 3 males in the tank. There was no fighting or posturing because they were all males. I tried the same with all females but found there was a lot of aggression between them.
> 
> When I had my 75 Gallon up (this tank was an 8 year established tank that was shattered by a 4 year old and a wooden block.) I had chosen to keep African Cichlids. This was a wise choice for me because even though there was aggression (but only at breeding temps. and spawning ) The 75 gallon was quite the right size and was able to overstock a bit and still have the movement and color I desired. I had 2 MarineLand 350 canister filters and a HOB Tetra 70 to keep the water Chrystal clear and all water parameters in order. The PH level of 8.1 was kept constant by Aragonite substrate and Rocks that would raise the PH in the tank to what was needed.
> 
> With a 75 gallon you have many many choices of what to do as a community tank Do your homework on the fish you want to keep and make sure they get along and what aggression level you will accept in the community, Before you stock any thing.


I certainly will be doing more research before choosing the fish for my set up. I still have to cycle the tank and purchase all of the equipment needed. Lot's of room for fish but it is so hard to decide what I want to keep in the tank. (TOO MANY CHOICES, OI!!!)

My dad introduced me to fish when I was a child and we had a 125 gallon tank filled with African cichlids. They are so colorful for freshwater fish and I loved just staring at them as a child. They are definitely a contender for fish I would love to keep.

Ugh, my heart goes out to you for losing such a large set up. I am always spooked about my nephews and nieces coming over and messing with my tanks but they are pretty good about it. You never know when an accident will happen so hopefully all works out for me and my tank. I contemplated moving the tank set up upstairs to one of our spare bedrooms just because we do have company over quite often and the last thing I need is an overtly drunk friend breaking open 75 gallons of water and fish onto the dining room floor. I think I will stick with the dining room idea though because I really want to be able to see the tank during the day and we spend most of our time in our living room and luckily the dining room is connected and the tank is viewable right from our couch. (WHOOP!) My betta fish is set up upstairs in my bedroom and I love the tank so much but the location stinks because I really only get to see him right before I am going to bed, when I wake up, and when I am doing water changes.

I would love to have a tank full of Discus but after researching they sound a little too advanced for my current skill set. Looks like I have lot's of research ahead of me.

Thank you for the advise! :smile2:


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

I have been keeping all kinds of fish for 48 years now, and the most challenging Have been Discus. Not only are they so very expensive to buy, but the upkeep is another great expense. They are picky eaters and there can not be any variation in water parameters, heat and PH. everything must be exact or you loose quite a bit of money. (I did that once and never again. I had a 125 gal with 6 discus for over two years and came down one morning to find everyone of them dead. My girlfriend at that time had sprayed air freshener in the room next to them the night before. So just any change for them and you have dead fish. 

I loved my African Tank so much color and so much movement. The flashes of color sliding in and out of all the rock hides. I could sit for hours and watch them. I'm working on our basement to be able to have a really nice fish room. (or rooms since the basement is sectioned off into 5 25' x 25' foot rooms. Each room has heat, my only problem is I don't have enough electric outlets to plug everything into. So I'm running another 200 amp service and it will be dedicated to the basement only. I also have to put in racks that will hold 3 40 gallon breeder tanks each for a total of 16 tanks. Plus free standing tanks (3) up to 125 gal. and shelving for up to 30 5.5 gal. for my betta collection. The other rooms will also have a few 10 and 29 gallon tanks spread around. So I have a lot to do in a short time because I want it done by next Christmas.

The 40 gallon tanks will be breeding tanks for African Cichlids and some other cichlids which around here sell like hotcakes. A few years back I had 2 pair of american convicts and those critters were constantly breeding. I made more money from them selling them to the shop I bought them from. I plan on doing wholesale to box stores and also some retail to local keepers around here.
These types of fish will keep my Betta habit going too. lol


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

You would need to talk to your local Petsmart/Petco managers Give them the wholesale price of your fry and separate the males and females. However in order to compete You need to find out how much the store pays for each shipment and how many they would consider buying. Given a good price where they can do a 300% markup and you make money is tricky but once they know the quality and care you give they tend to look real hard at what you can supply.

As far as the Oscars go every time my son went by the tank they would bee all front and center, Unlike my brother in law that always deviled them by opening the lid on the tank and putting a finger in for them to go after and then hitting them. It got to the point they would see him coming and jump out of the tank after him. He got some very nasty bites from them. I got to pick these big fish off the floor and put them back in the tank. They were 14 inches and about 8 pound each. Not something you want biting you.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

If you want a lot of flash color in your 75 gal. Look into Australian Rainbow fish . There are quite a few in the species to choose from and in a nicely planted tank they would look beautiful. They aren't aggressive. but do require a larger tank and a 75 would be a very good tank to house them.


----------



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

Old Dog 59 said:


> If you want a lot of flash color in your 75 gal. Look into Australian Rainbow fish . There are quite a few in the species to choose from and in a nicely planted tank they would look beautiful. They aren't aggressive. but do require a larger tank and a 75 would be a very good tank to house them.


I was reading this thread and was about to suggest rainbow fish when I saw you already had. 
There is so much variety in rainbow fish, so much color, and relatively easy to care for.
If you want to dip your feet into brackish there's many gobies that would also be wonderful, and I found brackish easier and less problematic than freshwater. You don't need all the fancy equipment that full saltwater tanks do and not as many illnesses as with fresh. I had a 40 long with a small school of bumblebees, some freshwater flounders, shrimp, and a dragon goby that I absolutely adored for years until I moved.


----------



## WinterSoldier. (Aug 30, 2019)

Personally I would go with an endler colony. Or perhaps some pearl gouramis.


----------



## peppersmom (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks for all of the suggestions.

I have tons of ideas now it's just me deciding on what I actually want to do. (OI!! )

I had never heard of a rainbow fish before they were mentioned here but yesterday I stopped at Petco to pick up some bug bites and noticed they carry them. They are absolutely stunning! Rainbow fish are definitely a contender for the 75 gallon.

I also follow a few of the LPS's I visit on Facebook and saw one of my favorite stores received a beautiful shipment of "Black Velvet" angelfish. I am not sure if that is a true coloration for angelfish or simply a breeders name for the color but they are gorgeous and very tempting.

It will be awhile before I add fish so I have plenty of time to consider my stocking options.

Next weekend I am going to add water to the tank and start aquascaping.

I can't wait until everything is set up and done.


----------

